
Twelve Words - badcede
https://www.kenyonreview.org/journal/septoct-2019/selections/brian-trapp/
======
DoreenMichele
_In June the hospital decided he had aged-out of pediatrics and transferred
him to adult care, where the doctors and nurses were not trained to deal with
severely disabled patients—because they didn’t usually live this long and
because, to be honest, they were not profitable. The doctors and nurses
botched routine procedures but blamed the hole in his gut on the group-home
nurses. Everyone disavowed responsibility, which did nothing to close the
hole.

My mother stared down at the age spots on her hands. “I want him to die with
dignity,” she said. “I want to save him from future pain. They’ll tech him
out. They’ll torture him. I think I’m just quitting and he’s not, but that’s
not true. He’s ready to go, too.” Her voice broke. “I just feel like I’m
killing my child.”_

It's a very poignant piece about a family with a severely medically disabled
member as told by his twin brother.

------
mcphage
This was unbelievably beautiful, thank you for sharing it.

------
brianberns
Holy cow, I was not expecting that. Thank you.

~~~
mercer
Yeah... been spending most of a lazy day reading random HN comment threads and
the article if it seemed interesting enough, and then read this one. Powerful
stuff.

------
adfm
Deeply touching. Thank you.

------
travisgriggs
All comments to this post should be exactly twelve words long. Agreed?

------
lisper
FYI, because it is not at all clear from the title, this is a story about
recovering from a serious brain injury.

~~~
paulpauper
lol that is the worst tldr ever. It is about someone born with profound
retardation due to brain injury and who later dies due to his disability as an
adult, and the attempt of his brother to communicate with him.

but i thought it had something to do with crypto currency seeds

~~~
ORioN63
Why was this downvoted?

This is correct, parent provides clearly wrong information. And yeah, I
thought this was going to be the 12word thing cryptos use, as well.

Ended up in tears, instead.

~~~
Thaumatorium
Some people can't seem to differentiate between calling people the r-word out
of the left field and the medical use (out-dated use or not).

It's silly to get outraged about that, yet 'imbecile', 'idiot' and 'moron' are
somewhat acceptable.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/moron-idiot-
im...](https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/moron-idiot-imbecile-
offensive-history)

